# Commercial Fridge: Yes or No?



## mtb (12/9/17)

I've managed to haggle down a Schweppes commercial fridge to a comfortable $650;






The main reasons for me intending to purchase it are;
- I need the extra keg storage, since I intend on having 6 kegs on tap at any given point in time,
- I assume two separate fridges of similar combined capacity consumes more power than one of these,
- It looks cool.

I now need someone to tip me either way, with either a reason to buy or a reason to not. Maintainability could be an issue for example, fridge techs aren't cheap and I don't know how long I should expect this guy to run without a service.

Your opinions are appreciated - especially if you've gone down a similar route in the past.


----------



## Pnutapper (12/9/17)

Can you take a pic of the controller mate? Or tell us which brand it is? 

I am assuming that the fridge is an Orford make, or a Sanden Intercool. If it is a Sanden, it will likely have an Eco Friendly controller, which tells the fridge to go into sleep mode under certain conditions. When it is in sleep mode, it will only maintain a temp of around 8°C. You will need a fridgie who knows the controller codes to bypass this function.

If the fridge still has it's Schweppes asset tag, PM it to me, and I will try to get a mate to run it's service history for you.


----------



## mtb (12/9/17)

The seller is going to send through the model number for me tonight, but I also told her I'd make a decision tonight.. sounds like in the worst case scenario it'll be a Sanden and I'll have 8C kegs. I can live with that temporarily.

Thanks for offering to check the service history - I'll ask her to send the asset tag if there is one.


----------



## Pnutapper (12/9/17)

mtb said:


> The seller is going to send through the model number for me tonight, but I also told her I'd make a decision tonight.. sounds like in the worst case scenario it'll be a Sanden and I'll have 8C kegs. I can live with that temporarily.
> 
> Thanks for offering to check the service history - I'll ask her to send the asset tag if there is one.



If the asset tag is still on it, it will be riveted inside the cabinet up high toward the glass doors.

There will also be one on the refrig deck behind the grate at the front of the fridge. It may be different, as schweppes tend to remove and replace on site, and then repair when they get them back to the workshop.


----------



## 2cranky (12/9/17)

That would match in well with my Keezer
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/so-i-bought-a-freezer-and-font.95055/page-3


----------



## mtb (12/9/17)

2cranky said:


> That would match in well with my Keezer
> https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/so-i-bought-a-freezer-and-font.95055/page-3


I am considering doing just that - it'd look great with a side-mounted font and proper tap arrangement. That's another $650 in itself though..


----------



## tj2204 (12/9/17)

@mtb Your Mrs must hate you so much. How do you sneak all these purchases in?


----------



## mtb (12/9/17)

tj2204 said:


> @mtb Your Mrs must hate you so much. How do you sneak all these purchases in?


I placate her with food, ginger beer and 4K TVs (one turned up today and is awaiting my love and adoration. the TV, not the wife)


----------



## Pnutapper (13/9/17)

Did you end up going ahead with this @mtb?


----------



## mtb (13/9/17)

The seller hasn't gotten back to me with the model number, nor has she responded to a followup text.. not a good sign.


----------



## bradsbrew (13/9/17)

Probably thinks you're from schweppes, chasing non returned assets.


----------



## Grott (13/9/17)

I've looked as these types of fridges on eBay and at the local fish & chip shop. Unless you get a professional to drill tap holes in the glass doors the taps will have to be on the side? Don't like that idea but hell it would be great looking through them doors at your kegging set up. Wouldn't need a tv then. (accept for the good women)


----------



## Grott (13/9/17)

tj2204 said:


> @mtb Your Mrs must hate you so much. How do you sneak all these purchases in?



mtb, you need to move to just beyond the black stump where there is NO :- Gum Tree, EBay, auction houses, on line stores, junk yards, rubbish tips, neighbours, abandoned goods, roadside selling and so on.


----------



## malt junkie (13/9/17)

I'm fast running out of kegs, I use a 520L odd upside down fridge freezer(picked up for $60) holds 6 kegs and freezer is used for hop and yeast storage(of course SWMBO has used it as overflow) I have 7 taps working (2 others yet to be refurbed) 12 kegs 2 minis and a 9L. When fully loaded the fridge is doing very little work, using that commercial fridge you'd only ever get it half full it'll always be cooling a lot of air.


----------



## mtb (13/9/17)

malt junkie said:


> using that commercial fridge you'd only ever get it half full


----------



## mtb (13/9/17)

Grott said:


> I've looked as these types of fridges on eBay and at the local fish & chip shop. Unless you get a professional to drill tap holes in the glass doors the taps will have to be on the side? Don't like that idea but hell it would be great looking through them doors at your kegging set up. Wouldn't need a tv then. (accept for the good women)


I did wonder about where I would install the taps.. front would obscure the otherwise excellent view, but it works best for accessibility.


----------



## mtb (13/9/17)

Grott said:


> mtb, you need to move to just beyond the black stump where there is NO :- Gum Tree, EBay, auction houses, on line stores, junk yards, rubbish tips, neighbours, abandoned goods, roadside selling and so on.


I can't ever escape the bargains! They are attuned to me. They find me wherever I go.


bradsbrew said:


> Probably thinks you're from schweppes, chasing non returned assets.


You may have a point. Their gumtree ad is still up though, I'm hoping they're just lazy..


----------



## Grott (13/9/17)

mtb said:


> I did wonder about where I would install the taps.. front would obscure the otherwise excellent view, but it works best for accessibility.



What about a beer tap font on the side that is hinged and swings out level with the front of the unit?


----------



## mtb (13/9/17)

Grott said:


> What about a beer tap font on the side that is hinged and swings out level with the front of the unit?


Nah.. too much beer line outside of the fridge. I have the space to mount the taps on side, it's mostly an aesthetic reason to mount in the glass


----------



## tj2204 (13/9/17)

I vote for taps through the glass!


----------



## Fraser's BRB (13/9/17)

I use one almost exactly the same, picked it up reconditioned off a fridgey mate for $200 (cost of parts), he'd gotten it for free not working. Upside, cheap, lots of space. But, I use it as a ferment fridge, not a kegerator. 

Downsides, must be outside because they're very noisy (not to mention very tall and hard to get through a door), had to cover up the glass front for light strike reasons and I added some foam to the inside of the doors for extra insulation (double glass, but they're meant to be in an airconned shop, not outside). 

Works best when at ferment temps, when I try to cold crash with it, I can only get it down to about 6 deg. That said, I'm only running two 30L fermenters in there, it may go lower with more volume in there to hold a thermal mass.


----------



## Lionman (13/9/17)

I would say no. It is BIG for the price but I think the drawbacks are too significant for it to be worth it.

For a similar price you can get a new 300 odd litre chesty and build a 6 keg keezer. This would be my preference.


----------



## Yob (13/9/17)

Fraser's BRB said:


> I use one almost exactly the same, picked it up reconditioned off a fridgey mate for $200 (cost of parts), he'd gotten it for free not working. Upside, cheap, lots of space. But, I use it as a ferment fridge, not a kegerator.
> 
> Downsides, must be outside because they're very noisy (not to mention very tall and hard to get through a door), had to cover up the glass front for light strike reasons and I added some foam to the inside of the doors for extra insulation (double glass, but they're meant to be in an airconned shop, not outside).
> 
> Works best when at ferment temps, when I try to cold crash with it, I can only get it down to about 6 deg. That said, I'm only running two 30L fermenters in there, it may go lower with more volume in there to hold a thermal mass.



Disconnect the thermostat, the one I use I've clocked at -1.2...


----------



## Fraser's BRB (13/9/17)

Yob said:


> Disconnect the thermostat, the one I use I've clocked at -1.2...



I'll give it a go.


----------



## Mardoo (13/9/17)

I have one in service and another waiting to go in. Love it. Can't speak for that one. It doesn't seem that great a deal. I got my two for $150.


----------



## mtb (13/9/17)

Update: They got back to me with the deets - it's an Orford BM36G.. a biggun - http://www.kitchenequipmentaustrali...161/sold+orford+double+glass+door+fridge+sold


----------



## mtb (13/9/17)

At the end of the day I'd be shelling out $650 for 10 kegs' worth of fridge space. Not too bad when thinking of it that way. I'll have to sleep on this one - although everyone's opinions are definitely helping. What would REALLY help is if you all had the same opinion, ie "don't buy it" or "just stfu and buy it", but you're a difficult lot


----------



## Bonenose (13/9/17)

I think the are a great way to go, have no experience as far as how well they run but good solid bottom for multiple kegs and shelves are stronger than normal fridge. Missed one similar on gumtree, was sold an hour before I got onto the seller. Location of taps is possibly an issue would be interesting to see if you could replace a section of one of the doors.


----------



## Grott (13/9/17)

I'd ask myself this:-
1. Do I need to chill 10 kegs at once?
2. Will the unit be full all/most of the time ( empty space a costly waste)?
3. Where am I placing the taps?
4. What temp will it hold and will this be ok?
5. Is there a lot of temp loss through the glass?
6. Is my current set up stuffed therefore I need something else?
If yes to 1,2,4,6 and no to 5 then get it.


----------



## mtb (13/9/17)

Sound reasoning as always Grott

1. Do I need to chill 10 kegs at once?
For optimum quality, yes, Canberra summers will not be kind to kegs in storage - and I plan to have some in storage for ageing
2. Will the unit be full all/most of the time ( empty space a costly waste)?
Yes, I have 2 x 50L and 8 x 19L
3. Where am I placing the taps?
Side if I must, glass preferred, will make do with a pluto gun while I make up my mind
4. What temp will it hold and will this be ok?
Aforementioned experiences indicate 6C with the thermostat, lower if I disconnect the thermostat. I'd be happy with 6C but lower is nice too.
5. Is there a lot of temp loss through the glass?
This will be a big dealbreaker, a unit with that much glass is not as energy efficient as a household fridge and I'd be interested to know just how less efficient it is.
6. Is my current set up stuffed therefore I need something else?
To a degree. I don't have enough fridge space for all my kegs, and I could convert my two chilling fridges into fermentation fridges - allowing me to ferment two different batches at different temps - and sell the keezer I'm currently using as a fermentation chamber


----------



## Stouter (14/9/17)

I think you've already made the decision mtb. You made it the first time you saw it in the ad.
Whatever it's shortcomings or limitations you can work around them and still be very happy with it.
I saw a similar unit just today come up locally but I haven't looked at kegging yet, and the size wasn't practical for my space. Recently serviced, nice set of castor wheels, and a mere $350. Maybe next year, but by then I'll bet my ball sack there'll be nothing close to it.
You though seem to be able to justify enough of the hard considerations and tick enough boxes in the pros column to chase this baby down and live the dream. Do it. Do it for me, and my tired old bottle capper.


----------



## Mardoo (14/9/17)

mtb said:


> 5. Is there a lot of temp loss through the glass?
> This will be a big dealbreaker, a unit with that much glass is not as energy efficient as a household fridge and I'd be interested to know just how less efficient it is.


 I've had a power meter on mine for a year. They are definitely less efficient than a household fridge, but I've been pleasantly surprised that it's not as bad as I thought. I actually just switched my glass front one over to being the fermenting fridge. In my garage, which is holding around 14C right now, the heat hasn't turned on once in 4 days of fermenting at 20C, meaning the insulating capacity can't be that bad. I've been pretty surprised. However, I do have a plan to get some foam panels from the green shed and rig up a way to hang them on the inside of the glass in such a way that I can take them off if I want to admire my fermenting beer. Velcro comes to mind.


----------



## Grott (14/9/17)

mtb, no more errr, umm etc. Bite the bullet and buy it. (We can both blame Stouter if any problems, will make us both feel better.)


----------



## 2cranky (14/9/17)

Are you sure you can drill through the glass. It should be safety glass 
could even be double glazed. I think they cut holes then treat the glass. It just shatters otherwise.
But I'm not 100% certain of that. 
I replaced my sliding lids with one double glazed. Cost about $200. Insulates really well. I needed to get a new lid anyway though because of the space my fount took. I couldn't cut down my old lids because it's safety glass - or so I was told.


----------



## Pnutapper (14/9/17)

I just had a look at one I have in the shed (same model.)







I reckon you could get some stainless rectangular tube made up to take your tubing, and mount taps in, and fix it all horizontally to the door frames.
A bit like this: (sorry, I can't draw)






You could wrap your tap lines around a recirculating flood line to keep your beer cold to the back of the taps, and insulate the whole lot with some aeroflex or similar. (Essentially making a tap lead python.)


----------



## mstrelan (14/9/17)

Fridges like this are really bloody loud.


----------



## pcqypcqy (14/9/17)

mtb said:


> At the end of the day I'd be shelling out $650 for 10 kegs' worth of fridge space. Not too bad when thinking of it that way. I'll have to sleep on this one - although everyone's opinions are definitely helping. What would REALLY help is if you all had the same opinion, ie "don't buy it" or "just stfu and buy it", but you're a difficult lot



"Dont' buy it"

You could almost get a brand new freezer and turn it into a keezer with similar capacity. It will be much more efficient and easier to add your taps to.

https://www.appliancesonline.com.au/midea-mch415w-415l-chest-freezer/


----------



## malt junkie (14/9/17)

With the 50L's I get the want/need to have an upright. I have a single door commercial I use for my conical, it will get down to 1c easily, but it lives in the shed and only really motors when CCing. Mine is quite noisy, a fridgey could probably sort that out (fan noise, so maybe worn fan bearing or out of balance). You want to run the thing before purchase, if it's going to be within ear shot of a bedroom.


----------



## homebrewnewb (14/9/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I just had a look at one I have in the shed (same model.)
> 
> View attachment 108325
> 
> ...


How fkn big is your shed? and when's the next sale?


----------



## Pnutapper (14/9/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> How fkn big is your shed? and when's the next sale?




Bigger than a bread box, but smaller than the MCG!


----------



## homebrewnewb (14/9/17)

sounds aboot right. good man carry on.


----------



## Grott (14/9/17)

mtb is a bit quite here, I reckon he's gone to pick it up. ( swmbo is probably out )


----------



## homebrewnewb (14/9/17)

beware the silent child, is it? say no more...


----------



## mtb (14/9/17)

Thanks all. It'll be nowhere near a bedroom - so noise isn't a big concern. I'll definitely go check it out when running to be sure it doesn't sound like an injured boar or something.

Assuming it checks out on inspection.. I'll bite the bullet and buy it this weekend.


----------



## mtb (14/9/17)

Grott said:


> mtb is a bit quite here, I reckon he's gone to pick it up. ( swmbo is probably out )


They're keen enough to sell it that they agreed to deliver it for me. Not bad considering the size of the thing


----------



## Grott (14/9/17)

And you'll tell the lovely wife, "they were going to throw it out and were on the way to the dump when I stopped them and said bring here. I'll set up the TV for you now dear."


----------



## Ronix81 (14/9/17)

Not to put a downer on it but they are power hungry. I've got one that I used to use all the time to run multiple fermenters at once in, then cold crash and keg. After getting a few power bills that were getting out of hand for various reasons I finally checked the power draw on it. It was pulling 4-5 amps when running. It's now a ornament in the shed that gets brought back to life for party's etc and I use a 500l f&p for kegs and store the hops in the freezer, it only draws 1 amp. Personally if you have the space for that I'd get two or three domestic fridges instead


----------



## Ronix81 (14/9/17)

I now run two fermenters in the vb fridge (1.8amps) and have 4 kegs in the white fridge conditioning (1amp). Also have a kegerator up the house with another 3 kegs in , hence the power bill getting out of hand . I'm on the look out to replace the vb fridge to something more efficient


----------



## Lionman (14/9/17)

Ronix81 said:


> View attachment 108331
> 
> I now run two fermenters in the vb fridge (1.8amps) and have 4 kegs in the white fridge conditioning (1amp). Also have a kegerator up the house with another 3 kegs in , hence the power bill getting out of hand . I'm on the look out to replace the vb fridge to something more efficient



I wouldn't think a fridge just used for fermenting would use that much power? It shouldn't have to be on much to maintain ale temps, unless its really shit.


----------



## Ronix81 (14/9/17)

Lionman said:


> I wouldn't think a fridge just used for fermenting would use that much power? It shouldn't have to be on much to maintain ale temps, unless its really shit.



Right and wrong. The fridge will draw that current regardless of what the set point is if the compressor and in my case the fans are running. Obviously it cycles off for quite sometime when only trying to achieve 15-18 degrees. Even my double door cycles of when set at 1 degree via the stc I've wired in place of the factory thermostat and it's inside the shed in fnq. Commercial fridges are one of the most inefficient ways to refrigerate anything due to the construction. The point I was trying to make is if room isn't an issue your going to be far better off with domestic fridges but just don't get the wow factor. Iv contemplated ditching the lot and building a small coldroom


----------



## 2cranky (14/9/17)

I need to test mine I guess. It is set at 1.7c and I don't really hear it going much. But now I'm worried.


----------



## Lionman (14/9/17)

Ronix81 said:


> Right and wrong. The fridge will draw that current regardless of what the set point is if the compressor and in my case the fans are running. Obviously it cycles off for quite sometime when only trying to achieve 15-18 degrees. Even my double door cycles of when set at 1 degree via the stc I've wired in place of the factory thermostat and it's inside the shed in fnq. Commercial fridges are one of the most inefficient ways to refrigerate anything due to the construction. The point I was trying to make is if room isn't an issue your going to be far better off with domestic fridges but just don't get the wow factor. Iv contemplated ditching the lot and building a small coldroom



The amount of energy (warmth) drawn into the fridge from outside is proportional to the delta in temperature. Because at 18c its much closer to the temp of outside, it won't draw in as much energy and so it will take less energy (electricity) to cool it down.

I can guarantee you that the fridge would run more often and for longer if it was trying to maintain its normal operating temperature (around 4c).


----------



## enoch (14/9/17)

You can put the taps in the fridge. I've done it in my three door.
Also think about some insulation on the inside or outside of the doors. Not sexy but more efficient.


----------



## Boxcar (15/9/17)

Lionman said:


> The amount of energy (warmth) drawn into the fridge from outside is proportional to the delta in temperature.



If I may, the point he was making is that while the compressor is running, the power consumption is essentially static (max) - there's no proportionality, it's either ON or OFF. The second point is that commercial appliances lack the insulation of consumer/residential models (especially those with glass doors) and will, on the whole, be much more expensive to operate - compounded by the fact they'll typically have much more power hungry and less efficient compressors.

Other considerations...

Beverage appliances don't need to cool to food-safe temperatures - will this model even get down anywhere close to 4 degrees?

If the glass is tempered, it's not going to be able to be drilled.

$650, even in AUD, is a lot of money for storing 6 kegs. Residential appliances should be much easier to come by from a much lower price point, perhaps starting at $0 (and as mentioned above, lower running costs)

IMO, the reason to get this type of fridge is the bling-factor of the glass door, ignoring the negatives.


----------



## Grott (15/9/17)

Boxcar said:


> IMO, the reason to get this type of fridge is the bling-factor of the glass door, ignoring the negatives.



I got with with the good women ignoring all the negatives, turned out well I'd say.


----------



## mtb (15/9/17)

Boxcar said:


> $650, even in AUD, is a lot of money for storing 6 kegs.


Ten kegs*

An update, however.. I've decided to not go ahead with the purchase. It is a lot of money to spend on a fridge and there are too many uncertain variables.
There is, however, another commercial fridge for sale nearby - and they're asking $500 but strongly advising that it's negotiable. Could probably snag it for $350 - $400.

I'll be visiting this weekend to grab a model number and dig up some info, but at almost half the cost of the Schweppes one, this is more appealing.


----------



## Grott (15/9/17)

Looks good and better with a polish. Will fit a few kegs I would say. Out of interest say it fits 10 kegs per the other, how many taps do you think you will fit?


----------



## mtb (15/9/17)

Agreed, could use some TLC and it'll come up reeeeal shiny. I plan on installing no more than four taps; I brew a double batch of almost every beer I make, so at any given point in time I anticipate having four doubles in the fridge, ready to connect when the first one blows. Now I just have to find some taps.. feck that's gonna be expensive, I can't find them on Gumtree locally like I do fridges and brew gear.


----------



## Grott (15/9/17)

You might have to put a wanted ad on Gumtree nationally (postage shouldn't be that much). Also are you friendly at the local pub, they could have a box of used taps as they replace, upgrade etc. (seals might be required). Put an wanted ad on here in Buy and Sell.


----------



## mtb (15/9/17)

I'm a Frequent Flyer at the local metal bar, I might check in there. Good idea!


----------



## mtb (16/9/17)

Well.. I bought the stainless fridge. What I didn't anticipate was just how big of a task it would be to go get it.
Deceased estate so they didn't care much for sticking on the advertised price. Got it for $380 but I reckon they'd have taken half that if it meant getting rid of the thing - but I wasn't about to haggle further, they were pretty rough people. I brought four mates with me mostly for company and to admire the new bling.. it turned out that we were all needed to get the job done. It was so effing heavy - and taller than the door frame of the tiny room they had it in.
Anyway.. I'll be turning it on tomorrow and giving it a good clean. It's in good nick considering the craphole I bought it from.


----------



## Stouter (16/9/17)

Bargain! 
Did you see it running, or is this going to turn into a scene out of the movie Snatch, where the caravan wheels fell off and they tried to get the money back off the pikeys .... er, travellers?


----------



## mtb (16/9/17)

Haha.. yep saw it running. Noise isn't too bad either but due to the sheer size of the thing, it's found a home in the shed anyway.


----------



## Ronix81 (17/9/17)

If it's similar to the Orford I have, you might find that if you remove the lower grille you can then unbolt and slide the condensing unit out of the fridge. Makes it easy for cleaning and you can check if anything has made a home [emoji193]inside it at any stage.


----------



## mtb (17/9/17)

To be honest I can't actually find the model number. There's one on the condenser I think, TA100, but Dr Google doesn't have any results for that


----------



## Grott (24/9/17)

Is the compressor a 3 cylinder unit in a W formation?


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Turns out it doesn't matter.. The compressor is burned out.

Now to decide whether to spring a grand to fix it or call it a $380 cabinet..


----------



## Mardoo (24/9/17)

Ouch.


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Yeah.. Super disappointing. I was lied to as well, the seller told me it worked, but that's always the risk with such things


----------



## Ronix81 (24/9/17)

Unlucky, didn't you say you saw it running. Does the compressor run at all?


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

I saw it running yeah, the compressor runs but doesn't cool. They told me it wasn't cool because they'd turned it on just prior


----------



## Ronix81 (24/9/17)

Got a leak in the system by the sounds of it then, could be worth getting someone to check it out to see if it's an easy fix or atleast vac it out, gas it up and see how long it lasts


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Had a fridgie over during the week, he confirmed a burned out compressor. Just waiting for the full quote for repair but it won't be pretty.. Apparently some of the controllers are from the 80s and need replacement too


----------



## Tony121 (24/9/17)

That doesn't sound right, if the compressor runs then it is not burnt out.
Edit: May be the sound of the fan that is causing you to think the compressor is running. If not then I would get a second opinion.


----------



## Ronix81 (24/9/17)

That's what I was going to say, might pay to get someone else to have a look at it. Also the controllers shouldn't be an issue, they will only be high and low pressure safety's and a thermostat. If it's set up right it will all run off the thermostat. Personally I would plug it in and feel the compressor to make sure it's actually running before you go any further.


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

When I had it plugged in, the fan was running and the compressor was warm to the touch. The fridgie drew my attention to a repetitive clicking noise that apparently was the unit attempting to start. He seemed to know what he was on about but then again, many incompetent individuals do (it's how I earn my nice paychecks after all)


----------



## Stouter (24/9/17)

Fookin Pikeys.


----------



## GregMeady (24/9/17)

*caveat emptor
*
Once a person (most people) become a seller, they are selling it for a reason, if it's working and serving a purchase, why sell it?
Once a person becomes a seller, they want to sell it, they will promote the pro's over the cons. They become, (for lack of a better term), politicians! Selling something they know is not true, (google the term (double speak) pollies use it all the time. The meaning of this basically (up=down...will support=wont support) - what the seller/politicians are saying is the opposite to what they mean. 
So in this case, he said "It's working" - in reality it doesn't.
e.g. - If you go to an auction and there it a piece of paper stuck to the item, saying "works well"? - does it really?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/17)

GregMeady said:


> *caveat emptor
> *
> Once a person (most people) become a seller, they are selling it for a reason, if it's working and serving a purchase, why sell it?
> Once a person becomes a seller, they want to sell it, they will promote the pro's over the cons. They become, (for lack of a better term), politicians! Selling something they know is not true, (google the term (double speak) pollies use it all the time. The meaning of this basically (up=down...will support=wont support) - what the seller/politicians are saying is the opposite to what they mean.
> ...


There is the other side of that coin too (wrong phrase). The steal/buy, or the giveaway/sale. Although its hardly 50/50 on those scenarios.
Your example is the most common.


----------



## Grott (24/9/17)

mtb sir, I still think you have a good buy here. Second opinion and quotes would be the next step lMO. With this type of thing quotes can really vary and you are a bargain hunter.


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

GregMeady said:


> *caveat emptor
> *
> Once a person (most people) become a seller, they are selling it for a reason, if it's working and serving a purchase, why sell it?



It was a deceased estate, so being dead would've been the primary driver for the sale. Caveat emptor indeed though - people lie and there's nothing to stop them or protect the buyer when dealing through Gumtree.

Grott you are on point there, as are the others, second opinion and a repair quote. I hauled the f*cker to my house so I'm not getting rid of it now


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/17)

Any Pics?
Seek best advise it may be an overhaul to then last the rest of your life scenario. If you have the space.


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Needs a clean..


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

No model number to speak of though


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/17)

Oh shit not good.  Then I'm not there to see the Stainless Steel porn potential of the structure etc. That is the bling worthy or not?


----------



## Ronix81 (24/9/17)

I'd be getting someone to check that capacitor from what you have been saying, compressors getting hot since it's continually trying to start


----------



## GregMeady (24/9/17)

mtb said:


> It was a deceased estate, so being dead would've been the primary driver for the sale. Caveat emptor indeed though - people lie and there's nothing to stop them or protect the buyer when dealing through Gumtree.


Deceased estate is all the more reason to be weary JMO. How would the greedy beneficiaries know if that particular item worked or not. They Wouldn't. They lied!
Not trying to argue, but trust is something earned, not something you throw around willy nilly. Gumtree? lol 
Anyway back to lurking


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Oh shit not good.  Then I'm not there to see the Stainless Steel porn potential of the structure etc. That is the bling worthy or not?


It's pretty bling worthy. Worth at least getting a quote for repair


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/17)

Don't these things take a longer time, harder time getting to stability? Is it really fucked or maybe not?
Its normal for heat in the engine of any fridge when first turned on. They work hard and hot to get cooling result then stabilize. 
Possibility there is nothing wrong with it. How many days did you let it sit then turn it on for how long? I'd give it over a week in a stable footing.


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Don't these things take a longer time, harder time getting to stability? Is it really fucked or maybe not?
> Its normal for heat in the engine of any fridge when first turned on. They work hard and hot to get cooling result then stabilize.
> Possibility there is nothing wrong with it. How many days did you let it sit then turn it on for how long? I'd give it over a week in a stable footing.


I had it on for two days and there was no hint of cool air. Also the fridge tech confirmed the compressor had burned out


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/17)

What was his quote? 
Sorry cant help it. Looks like something pretty worthy. Otherwise use it as a cabinet. That's a descent option in the end.


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Still waiting for the quote, I might need to follow them up on that. He estimated around a grand to replace the entire compressor/controller/thermostat system


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/17)

$1000.00 repair?

If that's the price It could best qualify as a polished up bling cabinet for Beer paraphernalia.
Work at hand: strip down all non usage weight. Place in an appropriate place.
Polish. Fill with anything you seem fit.


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Yeah, that'll be the plan if I can't have it repaired for cheaper. It'll polish up real nice


----------



## Stouter (24/9/17)

Would a smaller fridge sit inside it?


----------



## mtb (24/9/17)

Stouter said:


> Would a smaller fridge sit inside it?


It's large enough for ME to sit inside it.. so yes, I'd say it'd fit a fridge. But that sounds like lots of wasted capacity for the sake of keeping the stainless porn


----------



## Grott (24/9/17)

I still say and know you agree that with right cost it’s worth fixing and will last a life time. Continue with your plan.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/9/17)

You'd be surprised how easily you could fill that shiny thing with , everything. As a Cabinet. An Awesome Cabinet.


----------



## Grott (24/9/17)

Fill it with kegs as life experiences tell me if you mention “cabinet” then the good lady will have it filled before you can say “but it’s for beer”.


----------



## zoigl (25/9/17)

I have 2 skol fridges, I love them. One is used for my fermenter, the other as conditioning fridge, they are easily repaired, but be prepared to pay big $$$. I chose the single wider door as my conical slides straight in.
I have a temp. control fitted to the fridge and a separate KK temp probe in a thermowell set into the fermenter measuring the wort temperature.
By playing with the fridge temp, I can hold my wort at exact temperature for as long as I like. Ales usually at 22c until the ferment starts then I drop to 18c for a couple of days, then 12 c until fermented out.
I use a KK temperature control in the thermowellas it has a bright red display, and thus easy to read through the glass door.
I have covered the glass door of the conditioning fridge with foam, (free off cuts from foam board warehouse,) held in place with silver tape to prevent the beer from becoming light struck, the foam also helps with extra insulation.
I might point out that the 24 solar panels made paying power bills easier.


----------



## Coldspace (27/9/17)

Did the fridgie test the 3 pins on the compressor with multi meter.?

Also did he try a new start capacitor as well?

Burnt out compressors, normally just blow the circuit breaker at the power board. 

Clicking sound is the overload cutting out due the compressor failing to start.

Most of the time, a new capacitor will solve the issue. If the windings were not tested with a multi meter then it needs to be done on a hermetic system like this.

Try these first before condemning it.

If he went through these tests , then all good. Proballly a seized compressor.


----------



## mtb (27/9/17)

He tested the compressor with a multimeter but didn't try a new capacitor. I did wonder about that - brief online research indicates the capacitor is often the problem and requires far less $$/effort than a compressor.. but he was fairly sure the compressor was a dud.
Time for a second opinion it seems


----------



## Coldspace (27/9/17)

Ok good, he used multi meter. If the he got the multi meter out and tested the pins , start-common , run -common should add up to start-run. If not then one winding is out and the compressor won't run and if it does will run hot and trip over load.

He proballly condemned it if he did this test and failed. If the test showed good, then capacitor would be next.

Get another quote, always pays to get. 2 quotes, but a grand would be about right for compressor change, although I haven't done commercial refrigeration for well over 10 years so not up to date with current pricing.


----------



## Mardoo (28/9/17)

I've seen commercial fridge compressors on eBay for a few hundred. Might be worth a look. The under-bench ones often have separate compressors and the compressor sometimes gets sold separate from the cabinet.


----------



## mtb (3/10/17)

Well, I've not yet done anything about that large steel monstrosity in my shed, mainly because I've been putting off the decision-making. But I might've just partially solved the problem.

My home office is separate to the house and its cooling system, so I'll be sitting in ball soup during the Canberra summer. I bought an air conditioner, just a small one since the office is ~2m x 4m, via my company card (ah those tax deductible costs of running a business from home..). I bought the fridge because I couldn't use my chest freezer as a keezer, because I ferment in it, but I'm going to ferment in my home office and use the air con for fermentation temp control as well as MTB comfort control. Granted, this will not work in winter, and I'll have probably bought some other shit by then which will either solve or complicate my situation further.

80% of what I brew is ale, or requires ale temps, so this is ideal. For the occasional sneaky lager I'm going to go get another fridge. Dem costs of running a home office again..


----------



## Coldspace (3/10/17)

The aircon will cost a lot more running each day over summer to temp control the beer than a dedicated cabinet. It will work but struggle to keep the ale down below 20 in primary ferments on hot days .Keep the fermenter in the airflow of the Ac . Plus you won't be able to cc the beer when finished unless you move it into your depenser fridge. Will be a lot better than nothing, and if your pressure fermenting the higher temps will poss be all ok anyway.

At least u will be cool and smelling great smells while working.

Pity about the cabinet, if you wer closer we could of fixed it up on a drinking sessions lol


----------



## mtb (3/10/17)

With a name like Coldspace I'd have expected you to have some technical skills with refrigerators 
It will cost a lot more, yes. It just so happens I'll be working in that room most days so I need it climate controlled anyway, and I can claim the costs of doing so as a business deduction, whether or not I was using it as a fermentation chamber as well as a home office.
I pressure ferment, so the higher temps will hopefully not be a problem. I will have to wait and see. As for the inability to cold crash, I'll just have to transfer to a conditioning keg, and depending on the recipe brewed I'll use a separate serving keg. Will have to see how that goes though


----------



## Grott (3/10/17)

So as you are going to use your office/air conditioning to ferment, are you saying you will then use the chest freezer/keeper for your kegs? 
If so then the glass door fridge is going to end up as a storage cabinet? This content here is to make you feel guilty, all the comments and advice and info fellow brewers have been giving you for a potential “storage cabinet”
We need you to complete the project and have 10 kegs in that fridge.


----------



## Coldspace (3/10/17)

mtb said:


> With a name like Coldspace I'd have expected you to have some technical skills with refrigerators
> It will cost a lot more, yes. It just so happens I'll be working in that room most days so I need it climate controlled anyway, and I can claim the costs of doing so as a business deduction, whether or not I was using it as a fermentation chamber as well as a home office.
> I pressure ferment, so the higher temps will hopefully not be a problem. I will have to wait and see. As for the inability to cold crash, I'll just have to transfer to a conditioning keg, and depending on the recipe brewed I'll use a separate serving keg. Will have to see how that goes though


Yep, we make spaces cold 
It's the name of my business.


----------



## mtb (3/10/17)

Grott said:


> We need you to complete the project and have 10 kegs in that fridge


Fear not Grott.. I'll have a 10-keg fridge very soon. Every month or so a commercial fridge pops up on Gumtree for half the cost of this new compressor system so it's economical to simply wait for one to appear (and actually test it first - fool me once etc)
Using my office to ferment is an interim solution while I wait for the right one to come along.


----------



## Grott (4/10/17)

Good thinking


----------



## Pnutapper (4/10/17)

I lost track of this thread a while back and am too lazy to go back and read it all.

Did you buy the Orford fridge? I have a deck for that model that just needs an evaporator fan. I could put it on a truck for you if that is any good to you?

EDIT: Typo


----------



## mtb (4/10/17)

Pnutapper said:


> I lost track of this thread a while back and am too lazy to go back and read it all.
> 
> Did you buy the Orford fridge? I have a deck for that model that just needs an evaporator fan. I could put it on a truck for you if that is any good to you?
> 
> EDIT: Typo


Nah, I opted for another one that was being sold from a deceased estate and was a bit of a gamble, because I had no time to test it before buying. Gamble was unsuccessful so now I have a big metal cabinet and the cost of fixing it up is higher than a working bargain one, just have to wait for the right one to come along


----------

